# Reap what you sew



## ReformedWretch (Mar 25, 2007)

Is it wrong to want this to happen to another?


----------



## Herald (Mar 25, 2007)

Depends. What is your motivation? Are you asking God to use the reaping in order to bring a brother to repentance? Does it stem from personal animosity or a feeling of "getting even?" Is it a general disdain for those who commit evil and seemingly profit from it? As I said, I think a lot of it has to do with the "why?"


----------

